# Shoot well but arrow rest off center



## sempai (Jan 28, 2005)

I shoot a Mathews Solocam. Originaly my bow was equipped with a biscuit arrow rest and a three horizontal pins sight. Last year I changed the sight for a Trophy Ridge's three vertical pins sight. To shoot center, I had to offset my sighht far left from the rope-arrow rest line so when you aling the rope with the sight, the biscuit hole is completely on the right of this lane. 

I donne well at hunt last year with good shots on moose and deer but the ocnfiguration of my bow in unusual. When my buddies shoot it, they hit far right and me I shoot well with my bow and with theirs !

Where is the gismo ?

Could anyone help me ton understand this?


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Torque you torque to the right when your shooting. So the pins end up to left when at rest. Then at full draw everything lines up.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> I shoot a Mathews Solocam





> I shoot well with my bow and with theirs


 you answered your own question ! 99% of mathews bow set up the same way yours do . theirs nothing wrong with your bow !


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

*Mathews bows are off center*

This comes from one of their techs. It's common for your pins to be to the left of center.


----------



## rye (Jan 22, 2004)

Center I think is more of a guide line. my uncle is the same way. He has his bow set for him. If I shoot it, I hit way right adn its a PSE. Something about the way his eyes focus on the pins and target i guess. 
Almost everything in archery depends on teh shooter. IF you are shooting good groups with it and are comfortable, who cares what it looks like? It's not causing you any damage is it?

Ryan.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

It is caused by cable guard torque which increases greatly at full draw. Incidentally, cable guard torque is much worse with the shorter ATA bows.


----------



## sempai (Jan 28, 2005)

I was not really bothered about this «problem» before my hunting buddies noted it when we tried our bows each other. It's sure that the most important issue is to shoot kill shots but I become to be afraid to have an intermittent shooting position problem that the gismo will turn over at the wrong moment.

There is a torque adjustmnent ont the sight and I will work with it to see the results.

Thanks for the cues. :smile:


----------

